# [SOLVED] New CPU installed on boot



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

Lately ive been getting a pretty annoying problem during the post when i start my pc, it keeps saying new cpu installed press f1 to configure your system, or press f2 to load default settings and continue.

If i press f1, and then save settings and exit it does the same thing but if i press f2 the system loads and works normally.

At first i thought it was a flat CMOS battery so i tried replacing the battery but i still have the same problem. Any help would be appreciated.

PC specs are in my sig.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: New CPU installed on boot*

In my experience it's the battery. 

I assume there have been no hardware changes recently and it has worked properly in the past?

Try clearing the CMOS (via jumper) or restoring the BIOS to defaults, save the settings, reboot, enter the BIOS and reconfigure the BIOS.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: New CPU installed on boot*

Along with with what Dogg said: Any chance you moved the CMOS jumper before this started to happen? If so, perhaps the jumper is on the wrong pins or wasn't replaced on pins 1 & 2.

If that's not it, I'd remove the heatsink from the CPU, remove & inspect the CPU & socket for debris or anything odd. If you have contact cleaner, spray some in the socket, reinsert the CPU, operate the capture lever several times & reattach the heatsink. (Reapply heatsink compound).


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: New CPU installed on boot*

Hey guys,

Sorry for the slow reply, been rather busy lately^^.

I re seated the CPU and now the problem has stopped, might have been dust or coming loose somewhere, thanks for the help.


----------

